

Oracle and IBM Tinkering with OpenJDK Rules - AliCollins
http://java.sys-con.com/node/1701077

======
cyrus_
After Oracle's purchase of Sun and the Dalvik lawsuit, I think it may be time
to consider Mono and the Common Language Infrastructure more seriously. There
seem to be far fewer legal issues there, surprisingly (mostly centered around
using the Microsoft APIs, not the core language).

------
limmeau
Sys-con as in <http://aralbalkan.com/2022> ?

